# Woodpecker variable routing jig.... This company is starting to infuriate me



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

I know it's on me for spending the money when I'm clearly far too inexperienced to justify the cost, as evidenced by my current predicament… But I am so frustrated with this company. They put out no manual for the jig, and the video explains nothing, just makes it look I credibly easy. I can see why it's incredibly easy for them, they are using a larger set of tools that I don't have, specific tools that are at no point mentioned as being necessary to use The jig. granted I will figure it out, I don't need their special table and special clamps, I'll improvise. But speaking to the general feeling I get from the company, whether about shipping, website usability, or expense… They kinda suck.

... I should stop whining… Anyone have any tips for how I can make this jig route juice grooves effectively?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's looks to me like you need a core box bit (round profile) and a bushing. Then you set the depth of cut you want, and route around the inside of the frame with the bushing riding the frame. Your router may not accept the standard bushings, so you may need an adapter. Some of these terms may be not be familiar to you, ask back with some more specifics.


----------



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

I guess in my annoyance I didn't actually outline what I do and do not get.. I have several Whiteside box core and bowl style bits, as well as top bearings and stops .. my problem is more that the cutting board sticks up farther than the jig. 
I know what I need to do.. I just feel that for the cost, you'd think there would be an actual breakdown from the he company on how to use the jig in various situations.

You know… I just realized I could probably put together some adjustable feet that use the track like a t nut in track… Maybe cabinet levelers would fit the bill .


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Put the cutting board on the table upside down, sitting on a, say, 1/2" piece of plywood or such to lift it up a little. then put the frame around it sitting on the table….clamp it down. Should be ready to go, if it clamps around the cutting board securely (I'm not sure that's the case). Sounds like that may be a fairly thin cutting board, how thick is it? In any case, what you experience seems to be more common than you might know. We are a Mac computer household, every time I get a new one it shows up with next to nothing on how to use it….I guess they assume I know something I don't (I'm not a computer geek). Anyway, I suspect that frame has a lot more uses than cutting boards juice grooves and maybe they (Woodpecker) couldn't elaborate on all the possibilities; oh, heck..I'm just making excuses for them.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

This is a copy of the Festool MFS router jig. Probably off patent now and Woodpeckers is now cloning it. Google Festool MFS and you can see youtube videos and instruction for same.


----------



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

My thinking was so far in a different direction than this idea. Thank you, I was stuck in the box for sure. Im not even certain it will work. But still, appreciated.

The board is 40 mm… Thinner than I normally do, but not absurd I don't think. May have been the 30° chamfer I put on that one











> Put the cutting board on the table upside down, sitting on a, say, 1/2" piece of plywood or such to lift it up a little. then put the frame around it sitting on the table….clamp it down.


----------



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

> This is a copy of the Festool MFS router jig. Probably off patent now and Woodpeckers is now cloning it. Google Festool MFS and you can see youtube videos and instruction for same.
> 
> - OnhillWW


Thank you.. another thing I probably could have figured out if I wasn't being petulant by myself..haha.


----------



## jwar41 (Jul 6, 2021)

Greetings,

Here are the instructions for the Festool MFS 400 and the MFS 700, The Woodpeckers Variable Router Jig is a Clone of the Festool MFS. The link is to Festool Page with a PDF instruction booklet. also is a link to New Brit Workshop and Peter is demonstrating the Festool MFS 700 How to assemble and how to use with a router for template routing work.





https://festoolcdn.azureedge.net/productmedia/Images/attachment/b93cfc1f-4af2-11e9-80fa-005056b31774.pdf


----------

